# Blinds....



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

but HE doesn't know where yet








so I want vinyl blinds, he wants me to find ones that fit the existing hooks already in place.Is it possible? doesn't want to make new holes for new blinds with different hooks. Soooooooooooooo, if any of you kind fellow outbackers have in fact installed new vinly blinds using different hooks in same holes or made new holes for new and different hooks, I would be eternally outbackerly grateful if you had pix. If he could see pix and see what others did and their trailers didn't break into and fall on the ground because of new screw holes, then he'll do it! howz it feel to be our guinea pig??? JK !








anyway, it's the only way I am going to get new blinds....snifflle.















Tawnya


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just measure what you need an head off to Home Depot or Lowes. They can cut blinds to exact length.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

that part I am aware of, it's the installing that's the catch. Can you get them to fit the existing hardware(the clamps that hold them up that are already in the trailer)? or do you have to put in the ones that come with the blinds? see what I mean? he's concerned the wall won't hold new clamps installed. So if anyone has a spare moment and could actually take pics of their new blinds and the clamps that hold them, then he'd see that the trailer wall will actually accomodate the new hardware. I just want new blinds, but he doesn't want to start putting holes in if the walls won't accomodate the new clamps. I understand his point, but I know many of you have put up new vinyl blinds. I think pics are the only way I can get him to do it. Geez, you'd think this Outback was special or something








thanks to anyone who can help with pics of blinds and hardware used. I really appreciate it and I'll buy you a beer or coffee!







Tawnya


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Only thing I know about how they are mounted is at the dinette. One of the little plastic hooks bent, allowing the blinds to swing free, and when we were setting up they caught in the Queen bed pullout. I thought I had turned into a wimp, cause I couldn't pull it out. DH helped, but it still got stuck. When I went in to check it, the blind was mangled. After cuttting it down, I could see that it was attached by two screws from the bottom of the mechanisim. 
If you change them out, get extra hooks, after several years the current ones will bend, and you will have to replace them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are replaced ours. The kids kept breaking the clips and bending the blinds. Went to Home Depot and replaced the bunk area as well as the Queen Slide area.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> We are replaced ours. The kids kept breaking the clips and bending the blinds. Went to Home Depot and replaced the bunk area as well as the Queen Slide area.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]117701[/snapback]​


Thor, what I am trying to find out is: did you find blinds that snap right into the current hardware? if not, and you had to install the hardware that comes with the new blinds and you installed the hardware that actually holds blind to wall, did you use screws that comes with new blinds? are they holding well? so many questions, but I guess until DH can actually see someones elses new blinds actually attached to the wall and the hardware isn't pulling the wall down







,he won't do it.If he knows the other kids did it and it's working, then he'll do mine. I either want new blinds or new husband....hmmm...................................







.I am about ready to give up








Is it just MY husband afraid to take the plunge??? if so, I'll end up attempting it myself, and how the fur will fly! hee!hee!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We replaced our mini blinds over the rear slide and quad bunks with roll down vinyl shades. I reused the screws for the mini blind brackets for the roll shade mounts. They hold very well. No worries. The new roll shades hide the screw holes from the now-removed mini blind mounts.

I also cut a 16 inch square of reflectix insulation, and using velcro tabs, made a vent cover for the quad bunk room. Combined with the new roll shades, I can make the bunk room very dark, which keeps the kids sleeping longer in the mornings!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the info., were the roll shades heavier than the mini blinds that came with the tt? 
I have the insulation thing on my list of "to do" while at dry camp for 10 days!
thanks for responding!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

They are close, but I think the mini blinds are a tad heavier. I got the "light-blocking" shades at Lowes.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We just put curtains up. I sew, so I made lined curtains for the bunks. Now I have to decide what to do at the dinette.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I can barely thread a needle so that options out!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I can barely thread a needle so that options out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

We are going to switch to the day night shades in our 26 rks


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm gonna get window tint on the windows, and then get new blinds, cut to fit, except in the rear slide. The window tint will help with the heat, for sure, but still allow us to see out. Gonna put a window shade on the rear slide..........may just do window shade all around.
Darlene action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Blinds...., I'm gonna put em somewhere....


I'll have to admit, there were times when I thought I'd just stick them "where the sun doesn't shine" but that would defeat the purpose, now, wouldn't it?









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I'll have to admit, there were times when I thought I'd just stick them "where the sun doesn't shine" but that would defeat the purpose, now, wouldn't it?


I don't know, Mark... They probably wouldn't rattle as much!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We decided to go with the room darkening roll up shades and we're happy with them. The only thing I can think of if you want to go with blinds is to take one of the brackets down to Lowes or HD and see if it fits their styles. As already mentioned, you can also just measure your existing ones and have them cut the new ones to size. The only hitch there is that the holes may not align exactly with the new brackets. I decided just to patch the old holes and drill new ones.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I don't know, Mark... They probably wouldn't rattle as much!

Doug, I'm LMAO over that one!
Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What holes are you talking about? When I remove my blinds I just installed the roller blinds in there place. If the holes did not line up the roller blind or curtain covers them up. The only holes you can see are the ones where the clips used to be. The clips help the blinds in palce to stop them from bouncing. These hole are small and I just filled them with wood filler. I do not see them anyways because they are at the matress level.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Every time I read this I think about where I want to put them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> What holes are you talking about? When I remove my blinds I just installed the roller blinds in there place. If the holes did not line up the roller blind or curtain covers them up. The only holes you can see are the ones where the clips used to be. The clips help the blinds in palce to stop them from bouncing. These hole are small and I just filled them with wood filler. I do not see them anyways because they are at the matress level.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]120658[/snapback]​


Ditto...


----------

